# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch > Ẩm thực >  Kimbap – cơm cuốn rong biển Hàn Quốc - com cuon rong bien

## cheezelsoshi

Thứ nhất Kimchi, thứ nhì Kimbap – ôi ôi đây chỉ là mình mới buột miệng nói ra câu này thôi. Nếu như kimchi là món dưa cải muối nổi tiếng nhất và được biết đến nhất trong ẩm thực Triều Tiên, đến nỗi xứ Cao Ly này còn được gọi là xứ Kimchi, thì có lẽ kimbap là món ăn phổ biến thứ hai tại Hàn Quốc, cũng là một món ăn mà người Triều Tiên thường giới thiệu với bạn bè quốc tế khi họ đến thăm, sống và làm việc xa quê hương.

Kimbap – “kim” là tên gọi của lá rong biển khô; “bap” đơn giản là “cơm”. Tên gọi của món ăn rất đơn giản, cơm gói trong lá rong biển. Về hình dạng, kimbap “có vẻ” giống món Maki – cũng là món cơm cuốn trong lá rong biển, của Nhật. Nhưng để ý thêm thì sẽ thấy, kimbap thường to hơn (béo hơn) vì bên trong, “nhân” gồm nhiều loại thực phẩm khác nhau. Kimbap cũng được cắt khoanh tròn với độ dày mỏng hơn so với Maki. Nếu như cùng chiều dài của một tấm rong biển, Maki được cắt đều làm 6 khoanh, thì kimbap có thể được cắt thành 12 khoanh hoặc hơn.


Để làm kimbap, cần chuẩn bị lá kim (loại chuyên dùng cho kimbap), cà rốt gọt vỏ thái chỉ chần qua nước nóng, trứng gà tráng mỏng thái chỉ, ham thái chỉ, rau xanh chần nước nóng. Gạo dẻo ( nếu không có thì lấy 7 phần gạo nếp, trộn với 3 phần gạo tẻ), dầu hào, nấm hương bỏ chân, ngâm cho nở rồi thái nhỏ (bằng hạt đỗ xanh), trộn với gạo. Quan trọng là phần nấu cơm, sau đó cho dầu hào, nêm một ít bột ngọt, để cơm bốc hơi nóng đi. 

Bắt đầu cuộn Kimbap, trải lá kim ra, xoa dầu hào vào phần sẽ trải cơm để cơm không quá dính, trải một lớp cơm (không dày quá) lên lá kim nhưng để chừa lại 1/3 lá kim, sau đó sắp một thứ một ít : cà rốt thái chỉ, trứng thái chỉ, rau xanh, ham đặt vào mép ngoài có cơm, cứ thế cuốn lại cho đều và tròn, phần mép chừa lại 1/3 sẽ được dính bằng mấy hạt cơm để kimbap không bị bung ra. Cứ thế làm cho đến khi hết nguyên liệu. 

Khi cắt sẽ cắt từng khoanh dày khoảng 1,5 cm va bày ra đĩa sẽ rất đẹp vì có nhiều màu sắc, nhất là phần nhân. Đây là món ăn rất tiện lợi, nhất là khi đi dã ngoại.



Kimbap rất tiện lợi cho những buổi dã ngoại.


Nguồn: Tổng hợp

Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo bạn có thể đăng ký *tour HÀ NỘI – SEOUL - ĐẢO CHEJU (6 ngày 5 đêm)* - *tour HA NOI - SEOUL - DAO CHEJU (6 ngay 5 dem)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Hàn Quốc* - *tour du lich Han Quoc*

Cùng khám phá *du lịch Hàn Quốc* - *du lich Han Quoc*

----------

